# Sunshine kids - height limit versus Britax Marathon. Ford Focus



## alpenglow (Oct 29, 2007)

Can't seem to find this info easily online, and I'm guessing some in this forum will know 

We have a Britax marathon. dd is 4 and the top shoulder strap is still a bit above her shoulders (we also have an Alpha Omega 3 in 1 50 lb wt limit which seems to have higher harness height but is still a fairly wide seat). I'm guessing she might have another year in either seat....however, with baby#2 finally on the way, we need more space in our Ford Focus wagon. I'd like to put dd#1 in the middle back seat in a Sunshine kids seat, and then have the infant rear facing on sideboard (likely in a Chicco kefit seat as they seem to be the narrowest and shortest lengthwise (to avoid hitting back of front seat). We'll switch baby#2 to the Britax rear facing when she outgrows the infant seat and doesn't have to be at that perfect 45 degree reclined angle anymore (the Britax hits the back of the front seat, no matter where it is in the car rear facing).

That's the background. Here's my questions:

1. Has anyone, fit a sunshine kids seat in the middle seat in a ford focus?

2. Does anyone know off hand the height limit of the Sunshine kids vs. Britax? I'm wondering how many more years I might get out of a sunshine kids seat before the height limite outgrown. dd is only 36 lbs and I think about 40.5" tall (however her torso seems long).

3. There seems to be a few different Sunshine kids seats (e.g. Radian, Premier, XT). Which one has the highest height limit?

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## alpenglow (Oct 29, 2007)

Did a bit more googling and this link has a comparison between the 2 seats http://www.raisingsmallsouls.com/britax-marathon-vs-sunshine-kids-radian/ Apparently sunshine kids has an 18" top harness height and Britax's is 17". Not sure how much difference an inch will make, maybe a year? If so it's worth it to me.

I really love my Britax for comfort and ease of use, but there's just no way we'll fit 3 seats, or even 2 seats plus an adult passenger in the back seat. DD doesn't nap in the car anymore and we're not going to be taking it in and out, so I'm pretty sure we'll go with sunshine kids for her and keep the Britax for baby when infant seat outgrown.


----------



## alpenglow (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh and thought I'd add, that I read Sunshine kids has an 8 yr expiry and Britax has 6 yr....which means it will be still good (hopefully) when baby #2 outgrows rear facing.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

The Radian top slot is about 17"-17.5" and the Marathon is about 16.5"-17", but kids fit in Radians a lot longer than they fit in Marathons: because of geometry and recline, some seats tend to gain height when installing and some lose it. I'd guess that the average child has at least a year and usually a bit more longer in a Radian.


----------



## synepona (Jan 11, 2011)

My Radian was RFng in my Focus, both center & passenger side (it was a wagon, but I think the back seat area is the same, I had a Focus sedan for a few years first, before DS was born).

I believe that I got a better install RFng in any position with the seatbelt, not the LATCH anchors. Something about how the RFng boot on the Radian fit into the seat of the car.

I've asked before about the heights on Radians, as we are purchasing a 2nd one for new-baby, and the height of the top straps are the same across all trim levels/models, at least for Canadian versions of the seat. My hope was that the new ones had higher harness heights, & I'd be able to use the new one for DS if he grew, and give the baby his older one, but it's not going to matter, as the 2007 & all the current ones are the same for height.

The differences are in weight limits, not height.

My son is 4y3m, 40ish lbs, and 102CM tall (I measure him in metric for Eruo sewing patterns ....), and has an average torso length in relation to his height. His shoulders are JUST above the 2nd from top slots.

As a bonus, I know you didn't ask, but I've never had any issues installing our Radian in ANY Ford  We all drive them & I've found the seat to be very compatible with: Focus, Freestyle, Escape, Explorer, Expedition and F150 Crewcab (and even once RF'ng w/ the airbag off, in the front seat of an F150 that didn't have any back seats.) I haven't put it in RFng in all of those though, only the Focus & Explorer for sure, plus that one trip in the F150.


----------



## alpenglow (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for your replies, ladies! I ordered a seat online from TJ's kids on sale...and free shipping too. And it fits well with the seatbelt in the middle back seat. The top harness height appear much more than 1" higher than our Britax marathon top height...and definitely the overall seat is taller. I'm pretty happy about finding something that will allow for 3 passengers back there, possibly all in car seats!


----------

